# Traumjob Spieletester? Die USK in Berlin sucht Mitarbeiter



## Luiso (23. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Traumjob Spieletester? Die USK in Berlin sucht Mitarbeiter* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Traumjob Spieletester? Die USK in Berlin sucht Mitarbeiter*


----------



## moeykaner (23. März 2017)

Ich glaube kaum, dass dies ein Traumjob ist, denn man muss noch mehr 'Scheiße' Testen, als normale Spielemagazin-Tester. ^^


----------



## Gast201803192 (23. März 2017)

Die Realität wird ein testen unter Zeitdruck darstellen und dann noch das anfertigen eines kompetenten Tests und ein gutes vortragen von diesem. Es ist bestimmt interessant ich zweifle jedoch am traumjob da ich das Wort traumjob schon aus der mediengestaltung kenne wo die Realität aus Zeitdruck, herumschreien und urlaubsverbot besteht da jeder Tag im Jahr wichtig ist 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. März 2017)

Wäre wirklich ein interessanter Job. Schade, dass ich noch mitten in meinem Studium stecke.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (23. März 2017)

In der Realität werden sich die Altgedienten sicher die AAAs schnappen und die Neuen dürfen sich mit dem ganzen Steam-Indierotz abgeben.


----------



## nevermind85 (23. März 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> In der Realität werden sich die Altgedienten sicher die AAAs schnappen und die Neuen dürfen sich mit dem ganzen Steam-Indierotz abgeben.



Nicht nur das bzw. dass man generell auch jede Menge Rotz testen muss, scheint das ne Leistungsbasierte Arbeit zu sein, oder habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden? Also keine Festanstellung im klassischen Sinn, sondern bezahlt wird nur auf Basis der Präsentationen... ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da am Ende eine ordentliche Bezahlung bei rum kommt, denn Spiele testen bedeutet nicht mal eben durchzocken und bewerten. Es würde mich wirklich interessieren, ob man davon in Berlin leben kann.


----------



## stevem (23. März 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> In der Realität werden sich die Altgedienten sicher die AAAs schnappen und die Neuen dürfen sich mit dem ganzen Steam-Indierotz abgeben.



Indierotz ? Also ich kenne so manche "Indierotz"-Spiele die besser sind als AAA Spiele, kleine Beispiele gefällig ? Hier: ARK: Survival Evolved, Terraria, 
Craft The World, Starbound usw.


----------



## Wynn (23. März 2017)

Report: Hinter den Kulissen der USK


----------



## THEDICEFAN (23. März 2017)

Aber nicht jeder kann Indiespiele leiden- jeder hat seine Geschmäcker


----------



## Schalkmund (23. März 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> In der Realität werden sich die Altgedienten sicher die AAAs schnappen und die Neuen dürfen sich mit dem ganzen Steam-Indierotz abgeben.


Ach, Rotz zocken ist vermutlich immer noch besser als die meisten echten Jobs.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (23. März 2017)

Darrag schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du NULL Ahnung von Games! Sonst würdest du nicht so einen Schwachsinn verzapfen! Es gibt sehr, sehr gute Indie-Spiele, die bei weitem kein Rotz sind





Darrag schrieb:


> jo, Geschmäcker sind verschieden(zum Glück)....ich z.b. mag keine Ananas....aber deswegen bezeichne ich nicht direkt solche als Rotz, wie es Schaschlickschmuggler getan hat!


Jesus, jetzt krieg mir hier nicht gleich einen Herzkasper. Natürlich sind nicht alle Indies Rotz, aber wie viele AAAs mit Wertungen unter 50 gibt es? Wie viele Indiepiele mit Wertungen unter 50? Es liegt doch in der Natur der Sache, dass bei Schrottspielen viel mehr Indies dabei sind.


----------



## Holdi (23. März 2017)

Darrag schrieb:


> Anscheinend bekommst du nen Herzkasper, wenn du nicht direkt ALLES hier kommentieren musst, oder? Nicht mal 2 Monate angemeldet, aber schon 287 Beiträge......hast wohl zu allem ne Meinung, was?





CptBierfass schrieb:


> bist ein ganz schön krankes individum, oder?.......dumme meinungen posten, und das seit ende januar bisher gleich 287 mal.....hast wohl nicht viel zutun in deinem leben, oder???


 Selten so etwas dummes gelesen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. März 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> Jesus, jetzt krieg mir hier nicht gleich einen Herzkasper. Natürlich sind nicht alle Indies Rotz, aber wie viele AAAs mit Wertungen unter 50 gibt es? Wie viele Indiepiele mit Wertungen unter 50? Es liegt doch in der Natur der Sache, dass bei Schrottspielen viel mehr Indies dabei sind.



Was aber teilweise daran liegt, dass AAA-Produktionen von vielen Magazinen mir Samthandschuhen angefasst werden.

Ich habe vor kurzem SOMA gespielt, also ein Indie. Ich war absolut von den Socken, selten eine dichtere Atmosphäre erlebt. Nur ein Beispiel. Ansonsten gilt halt die generelle Regel, dass 90 % von allem Mist ist (egal ob Indie oder nicht).


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. März 2017)

CptBierfass schrieb:


> bist ein ganz schön krankes individum, oder?.......dumme meinungen posten, und das seit ende januar bisher gleich 287 mal.....hast wohl nicht viel zutun in deinem leben, oder???



Du hast dir jetzt wirklich einen zweiten Account gemacht nur um dein "Argument" zu unterstreichen? 
Das ist irgendwie süß


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (23. März 2017)

CptBierfass schrieb:


> bist ein ganz schön krankes individum, oder?.......dumme meinungen posten, und das seit ende januar bisher gleich 287 mal.....hast wohl nicht viel zutun in deinem leben, oder???


Gleich einen zweiten Account für mich angelegt? Zuviel der Ehre.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2017)

Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und behaupten, dass im Indie-Bereich 99% aller Titel absoluter Schrott sind - was nichts an der Tatsache ändert, dass es trotzdem immer wieder hervorragende "Perlen" gibt, die in punkto Innovation/Spielspaß die meisten AAA-Games locker übertreffen. 

Die große Masse besteht aber wirklich aus lieblos "hingerotztem" Softwaremüll.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (23. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und behaupten, dass im Indie-Bereich 99% aller Titel absoluter Schrott sind - was nichts an der Tatsache ändert, dass es trotzdem immer wieder hervorragende "Perlen" gibt, die in punkto Innovation/Spielspaß die meisten AAA-Games locker übertreffen.
> 
> Die große Masse besteht aber wirklich aus lieblos "hingerotztem" Softwaremüll.



Kann man wohl so unterschreiben. Bis auf die wenigen guten Spiele ist der Rest größter Müll. Da reicht doch ein Blick in Steam, was dort angeboten wird ist teilweise abartig schlecht (oder haben die Leute schon Digital Suicide vergessen?  )
Und Spieletester bei der USK? Klingt nett, aber muss ich nicht haben. Da bleibe ich lieber bei einem sicheren Job und folter mich nicht mit der Behörde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und behaupten, dass im Indie-Bereich 99% aller Titel absoluter Schrott sind - was nichts an der Tatsache ändert, dass es trotzdem immer wieder hervorragende "Perlen" gibt, die in punkto Innovation/Spielspaß die meisten AAA-Games locker übertreffen.
> 
> Die große Masse besteht aber wirklich aus lieblos "hingerotztem" Softwaremüll.


Im AAA-Areal ist allerdings auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Und kreative Schübe tun sich dort schwerer als bei Indie-Entwicklern. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Im AAA-Areal ist allerdings auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt. Und kreative Schübe tun sich dort schwerer als bei Indie-Entwicklern.



Kein Widerspruch. Aber im AA(A)-, oder generell im "professionell(er)en" Bereich der Spieleentwicklung gibt's zumindest ein Minimum an technischen Standards. 
Selbst wenn es der x-te Aufguss eines ausgelutschten Franchises ist, die (technische) Qualität ist mindestens okay. 
Das ist bei Schrottspielen selten bis nie der Fall.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kein Widerspruch. Aber im AA(A)-, oder generell im "professionell(er)en" Bereich der Spieleentwicklung gibt's zumindest ein Minimum an technischen Standards.
> Selbst wenn es der x-te Aufguss eines ausgelutschten Franchises ist, die (technische) Qualität ist mindestens okay.
> Das ist bei Schrottspielen selten bis nie der Fall.


Naja, so wie diese (Qualitäts) Standards zuletzt im AAA-Segment gelitten haben kann man das leider auch nicht mehr so behaupten. Die letzten Jahre haben einen deutlichen Abwärtstrend gezeigt, vor allem dann wenn den etablierten Machern das Release-Datum wichtiger war als der reale Zustand des Spiels.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loosa (23. März 2017)

Darrag schrieb:


> ....ich z.b. mag keine Ananas...



Supi, dann mach ich mal Ananas. 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fFUqD61JYMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Den Gag vor Jahrzehnten gelesen und trotzdem war es das erste woran ich denken musste.


----------



## Schalkmund (23. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und behaupten, dass im Indie-Bereich 99% aller Titel absoluter Schrott sind


Ja, wenn man regelmäßig den Co-Optional Podcast Stream schaut kennt man das Grauen. Die schauen am Ende des Streams die kommenden Steam-Releases bis zur nächsten Woche an, die waren echt nur noch am abkotzen bei der Masse und Qualität. Jetzt muss sich immer einer vor dem Stream hinsetzten und den ganzen Mist durchforsten, um wenigstens ein paar interessante Spiele ankündigen zu können, weil die Vorstellung des ganzen Releas-Müllbergs, allein für die nächsten 7 Tage, einfach zu viel Zeit beansprucht hat. 

Werden Indie-Spiele die nur auf Steam erscheinen überhaupt von der USK geprüft? Bei der Masse können die doch gar nicht mehr mithalten.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, so wie diese (Qualitäts) Standards zuletzt im AAA-Segment gelitten haben kann man das leider auch nicht mehr so behaupten. Die letzten Jahre haben einen deutlichen Abwärtstrend gezeigt, vor allem dann wenn den etablierten Machern das Release-Datum wichtiger war als der reale Zustand des Spiels.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


da kamen dann aber meistens Patches die grob die meisten Problemchen behoben. Ob das bei den Indie-Spielen (zumindest der Masse) auch zutrifft, bezweifel ich ja etwas. Die Perlen klammer ich mal aus


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. März 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> da kamen dann aber meistens Patches die grob die meisten Problemchen behoben. Ob das bei den Indie-Spielen (zumindest der Masse) auch zutrifft, bezweifel ich ja etwas. Die Perlen klammer ich mal aus


Die Sache ist doch die:
Entwickler von hochbudgetierten Titeln haben aber immer den Publisher im Nacken, und für den zählt am Ende nur das geplanten Release-Date unbedingt einzuhalten. Selten kommt es vor dass einem AAA-Spiel mehr Zeit zugunsten der Optimierung gegönnt wird. Dass Patches die vorhandenen Probleme hinterher ausbügeln ist logisch, aber bis das Spiel einen endgültigen sauberen Zustand bekommt wie er ursprünglich gedacht war kann noch diverse Patches und Zeit andauern. Wenn das zukünftig geläufige "Standards" sein sollen... Na dann gute Nacht, dann dürfen sich weder Entwickler noch Publisher wundern dass die Kundschaft zögerlich bis gar verhalten reagiert. Und das wäre alles nicht nötig, denn wer die nötige Technik, das Equipment und das Personal hat, der hat auch die nötige Finanzkraft um einen Feinschliff zu tragen, auch wenn diese vielleicht nochmal ein Paar Monate kostet.

Indie-Entwickler haben dagegen ganz andere Voraussetzungen, sie versuchen aus dem beschränkten Mitteln das Beste zu machen. Erstellen eigene Engines, haben eher sehr kleine Teams. Dafür entscheiden sie selbst wann ihr Projekt erscheint, hinter ihnen ist keiner der ihnen aus Zeitdruck die Daumenschrauben setzt. Und außerdem kosten deren Spiele nur einen Bruchteil dessen was für AAA-Spiele verlangt wird.

Persönlich finde ich dass weder AAA-Titel-Produzenten zu hochgelobt noch Indie-Macher unterschätzt werden dürfen.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (24. März 2017)

Gut Englisch können für so Job so was von unötig . Eher wohl gute Deutsch Zensuren . Als wenn man in Deutschland auf Englisch ein review schreiben würde . Wenn sie wirklich jemanden suchen um Review auf Englisch zu schreiben können sie sich gleich Amis einfliegen lassen die Deutschland mal leben wollen oder wohnen wollen für paar Monate . Als die wirklich wenigen Perfekt Deutsch sprechenden Deutschen . Kein wunder auch das Deutsche schul Englisch ist so was von mist . Selbst mein Bruder mit 2+ und er war sei der 5 Klasse auf Gymnasium und hat schule schon seit paar Jahren durch und der selber kann noch immer nicht Perfektes Englisch reden oder auch schreiben .  Da sind die Holländer uns Deutschen in Sachen Englisch Meilen weit voraus . Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das Gamer für die drecks USK die Jahre lang spiele für Erwachsende geschnitten hat weil sie meinten das andere Volljährige Menschen so was nicht sehen dürfen . Also Eltern 2.0 für Erwachsende der Verein hat auch abgelehnt und dagegen gestimmt das PEGI in Deutschland eingeführt werden soll Hauptsache Macht und Kontrolle haben . USK einer der vereine die mich Jahre lang aufgeregt haben mit ihren 18+  Cuten bis zum geht nicht mehr . Das schlimme ist die Arbeiten für Staat und jeder weiß was das heißt Macht hungrige Leute die machen was sie wollen und der Verbraucher hat da nicht mit zu reden . Ich sag ja nicht gegen denn mist wie Spiele ab bestimmten alter klar sollte es bei Kindern Richtlinien geben . Doch Gewalt zu Cuten bei Erwachsende wo Filme viel Realistischer sind . Da kann man genau so gut eintauchen wie in Spielen das sind alles nur aus reden das das ja was anders wer wem man Spielt und guckt ... Man kann immer bei jedem Thema gegen Argumentieren nur damit sie weiter Kontroller über jeden Einzelnen Bürger haben so was von lächerlich das die Gamer oder Hacker sich schon lange nicht gerecht haben bei dem Verein für denn mist denn sie Jahre lang mit uns gemacht haben . Wo bleibt da die Freie Entscheidungsfreiheit ... anscheint nur in Amerika oder was .


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (24. März 2017)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Gut Englisch können für so Job so was von unötig . Eher wohl gute Deutsch Zensuren . Als wenn man in Deutschland auf Englisch ein review schreiben würde .



Es geht wohl eher darum, dass es viele Spiele nur auf Englisch gibt und die Tester dann idealerweise auch verstehen und später wiedergeben sollen, was sie spielen.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. März 2017)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Als die wirklich wenigen Perfekt Deutsch sprechenden Deutschen.



äh, was? Sollte das anders heißen, weil so macht es  wenig Sinn 




Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> die drecks USK die Jahre lang spiele für Erwachsende geschnitten hat  weil sie meinten das andere Volljährige Menschen so was nicht sehen  dürfen.



Die USK schneidet nicht, das machen die Entwickler selbst, die USK erteilt die Freigaben oder verweigert diese. Aber sie ändert nichts am Spiel, auch die BPJM nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> In der Realität werden sich die Altgedienten sicher die AAAs schnappen und die Neuen dürfen sich mit dem ganzen Steam-Indierotz abgeben.



da 99,9% dieses "indierotzes" überhaupt nicht als retail erscheinen, ist das wohl eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2017)

Darrag schrieb:


> laberst du immer alles nach was dein lover xNomAnorx so von sich gibt???.......such dir nen job du assel



und tschüss!


----------



## Rabowke (24. März 2017)

Darrag schrieb:


> Anscheinend bekommst du nen Herzkasper, wenn du nicht direkt ALLES hier kommentieren musst, oder? Nicht mal 2 Monate angemeldet, aber schon 287 Beiträge......hast wohl zu allem ne Meinung, was?





CptBierfass schrieb:


> bist ein ganz schön krankes individum, oder?.......dumme meinungen posten, und das seit ende januar bisher gleich 287 mal.....hast wohl nicht viel zutun in deinem leben, oder???



Welchen Account magst du behalten? Such dir einen aus, der andere wird gesperrt und gelöscht. 

Pew ... hätte ich gleich mal Seite 2 gelesen.

Ich glaub, wir löschen einfach beide Accounts!


----------



## Spassbremse (24. März 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub, wir löschen einfach beide Accounts!



...und da überlegst Du ernsthaft länger als 'ne Sekunde? Nee, gib's zu, das machst Du nur wegen der _Spannung_, gell?


----------



## Rabowke (24. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...und da überlegst Du ernsthaft länger als 'ne Sekunde? Nee, gib's zu, das machst Du nur wegen der _Spannung_, gell?



... war das jetzt so offensichtlich?


----------



## McDrake (24. März 2017)

Mal wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema

Ich glaube, bei meisten Games kann man doch schon recht früh eine Altersfreigabe erkennen.
Da braucht man nicht jedes Spiel durchzuspielen.
Und darum gehts doch, bei der USK, oder?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. März 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mal wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema
> 
> Ich glaube, bei meisten Games kann man doch schon recht früh eine Altersfreigabe erkennen.
> Da braucht man nicht jedes Spiel durchzuspielen.
> Und darum gehts doch, bei der USK, oder?


Würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Neben optischen Faktoren muss in Einzelfällen auch der Story-Inhalt auf jeweilige Alterstauglichkeit genau geprüft werden.

Ich hab schon einige Spiele konsumiert wo ich mich über gewisse Freigaben doch arg wundern musste.

Beispiel: "Cognition - An Erica Reed Thriller"

Dieses Adventure ist ein Psycho-Thriller mit teilweise ungemein harten Szenen... Und die Retail wurde doch glatt mit ner 12er-Freigabe abgesegnet. Da fass ich mir doch glatt an den Kopf und frage mich warum. Das Spiel hat neben der blutigen Bildsprache auch eine sehr böse Entwicklung innerhalb der Handlung, ich würde es keinem Spieler unter 16 Jahren empfehlen.

Würde gerne mal wissen wie (oder ob) man dieses Spiel überhaupt komplett geprüft hat und womit man das grüne Siegel rechtfertigt.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (24. März 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mal wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema
> 
> Ich glaube, bei meisten Games kann man doch schon recht früh eine Altersfreigabe erkennen.
> Da braucht man nicht jedes Spiel durchzuspielen.
> Und darum gehts doch, bei der USK, oder?



so weit ich weiß, muss die usk jeden titel komplett durchspielen.
(was auch immer jetzt wieder "komplett" in diesem kontext heißt. 100% sind wohl kaum gefordert.)


----------



## Rabowke (24. März 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mal wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema
> 
> Ich glaube, bei meisten Games kann man doch schon recht früh eine Altersfreigabe erkennen.
> Da braucht man nicht jedes Spiel durchzuspielen.
> Und darum gehts doch, bei der USK, oder?



Sicherlich, wobei es aber auch hier Ausnahmen geben wird ... stell dir ein Spiel vor, wo es erst zum Ende der Gewaltgrad merklich ansteigt. 

D.h. wir müssten den Prüfprozess kennen um zu beurteilen, ob die Spiele an- oder wirklich durchgespielt werden müssen.


----------



## Shotay3 (24. März 2017)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Gut Englisch können für so Job so was von unötig . Eher wohl gute Deutsch Zensuren . Als wenn man in Deutschland auf Englisch ein review schreiben würde . Wenn sie wirklich jemanden suchen um Review auf Englisch zu schreiben können sie sich gleich Amis einfliegen lassen die Deutschland mal leben wollen oder wohnen wollen für paar Monate . Als die wirklich wenigen Perfekt Deutsch sprechenden Deutschen . Kein wunder auch das Deutsche schul Englisch ist so was von mist . Selbst mein Bruder mit 2+ und er war sei der 5 Klasse auf Gymnasium und hat schule schon seit paar Jahren durch und der selber kann noch immer nicht Perfektes Englisch reden oder auch schreiben .  Da sind die Holländer uns Deutschen in Sachen Englisch Meilen weit voraus . Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das Gamer für die drecks USK die Jahre lang spiele für Erwachsende geschnitten hat weil sie meinten das andere Volljährige Menschen so was nicht sehen dürfen . Also Eltern 2.0 für Erwachsende der Verein hat auch abgelehnt und dagegen gestimmt das PEGI in Deutschland eingeführt werden soll Hauptsache Macht und Kontrolle haben . USK einer der vereine die mich Jahre lang aufgeregt haben mit ihren 18+  Cuten bis zum geht nicht mehr . Das schlimme ist die Arbeiten für Staat und jeder weiß was das heißt Macht hungrige Leute die machen was sie wollen und der Verbraucher hat da nicht mit zu reden . Ich sag ja nicht gegen denn mist wie Spiele ab bestimmten alter klar sollte es bei Kindern Richtlinien geben . Doch Gewalt zu Cuten bei Erwachsende wo Filme viel Realistischer sind . Da kann man genau so gut eintauchen wie in Spielen das sind alles nur aus reden das das ja was anders wer wem man Spielt und guckt ... Man kann immer bei jedem Thema gegen Argumentieren nur damit sie weiter Kontroller über jeden Einzelnen Bürger haben so was von lächerlich das die Gamer oder Hacker sich schon lange nicht gerecht haben bei dem Verein für denn mist denn sie Jahre lang mit uns gemacht haben . Wo bleibt da die Freie Entscheidungsfreiheit ... anscheint nur in Amerika oder was .



Ich befürchte fast du bist auch noch keine 18 oder? Ließ dir bitte nochmal genau durch was du da geschrieben hast, was soll das denn bedeuten? Ich glaube du hast nicht wirklich durchdacht was da alles für einen Tester ansteht, die sitzen nicht nur da bei der USK und zocken. Die kriegen Texte, Handouts vom Entwickler, vermutlich alles in Englisch. Das Spiel womöglich ebenfalls noch in der englischen Variante um den USK Test im vor raus zu machen, weil die Lokalisierung eines Spiels erst am Schluss stattfindet. Mal abgesehen davon rate ich dir Englisch einfach prinzipiell nicht so abzulehnen  Pass mal lieber in der Schule auf, wenn du später gut englisch kannst stehen dir Tür und Tor in so manchem Job offen. Fang aber zuerst an, die deutsche Sprache zu beherrschen, wenn du bei der USK wärst und deine finale Wertung so geschrieben hättest, dann Gnade dir Gott, mit dem deutsch würdest du bei mir keine einzige Anstellung erhalten . Wenn ich kein englisch könnte, wäre ich jetzt wohl völlig aufgeschmissen. Ich sitze hier gerade zu Hause in Berlin und arbeite komplett in englisch für amerikanische Produzenten... die sind übrigens hier eingeflogen, unter anderem noch ca. 50 andere Amerikaner die jetzt ein paar Monate hier in Berlin leben und arbeiten, ganz wie du es vorgeschlagen hast! Und machthungrige Leute die für den Staat bei der USK arbeiten? Klingt eher so als hätten Sie dich gerade beim Media Markt abgewiesen, weil du noch nicht alt genug für ein Spiel warst. Aber zugegeben, in deinem Alter hab ich genau so reagiert ... Alle doof, außer Mama.


----------



## KUHNi86 (24. März 2017)

Würde die USK dicht machen und PEGI (Europa) das über nehmen lassen. Die meisten Assassins Creed Teile  sind in Europa ab 18 eingestuft. In Deutschland ab 16 was meines Erachtens falsch ist, weil die Spiele viel zu brutal sind... Es gibt da noch andere Spiele als Beispiele. Die FSK dreht zur zeit auch am Rad. Aktuelles Beispiel: Der Film "Logan" ist ganz gut, aber viel zu brutal um den ab 16 einzustufen.

Wer weiß was für Gelder  im Hintergrund fließen, normal ist das nicht mehr!!!!


----------



## Spassbremse (24. März 2017)

Shotay3 schrieb:


> Ich befürchte fast[,] du bist auch noch keine 18[,] oder? Lie[s] dir bitte nochmal genau durch[,] was du da geschrieben hast, was soll das denn bedeuten? Ich glaube[,] du hast nicht wirklich durchdacht[,] was da alles für einen Tester ansteht, die sitzen nicht nur da bei der USK und zocken. Die kriegen Texte, Handouts vom Entwickler, vermutlich alles in Englisch. Das Spiel womöglich ebenfalls noch in der englischen Variante[,] um den USK Test im [Voraus] zu machen, weil die Lokalisierung eines Spiels erst am Schluss stattfindet. Mal abgesehen davon[,] rate ich dir[,] Englisch einfach prinzipiell nicht so abzulehnen[.]  Pass mal lieber in der Schule auf, wenn du später gut englisch kannst[,] stehen dir Tür und Tor in so manchem Job offen. Fang aber zuerst an, die deutsche Sprache zu beherrschen, wenn du bei der USK wärst und deine finale Wertung so geschrieben hättest, dann Gnade dir Gott, mit dem [D]eutsch würdest du bei mir keine einzige Anstellung erhalten . Wenn ich kein [E]nglisch könnte, wäre ich jetzt wohl völlig aufgeschmissen. Ich sitze hier gerade zu Hause in Berlin und arbeite komplett in [E]nglisch für amerikanische Produzenten... die sind übrigens hier eingeflogen, unter anderem noch ca. 50 andere Amerikaner[n,] die jetzt ein paar Monate hier in Berlin leben und arbeiten, ganz wie du es vorgeschlagen hast! Und machthungrige Leute[,] die für den Staat bei der USK arbeiten? Klingt eher so[,] als hätten Sie dich gerade beim Media Markt abgewiesen, weil du noch nicht alt genug für ein Spiel warst. Aber zugegeben, in deinem Alter hab ich [genauso] reagiert ... Alle doof, außer Mama.



Hm, Interpunktion mangelhaft bis ungenügend, dazu noch Schwächen in der Orthographie - und insgesamt im Ausdruck ziemlich dürftig. 

Musst Du Dich jetzt selbst feuern?


----------



## McDrake (24. März 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sicherlich, wobei es aber auch hier Ausnahmen geben wird ... stell dir ein Spiel vor, wo es erst zum Ende der Gewaltgrad merklich ansteigt.



Wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit.
Nur:
So ein Spiel ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht (?) untergekommen.
Meist "erschlagen" Dich ja Games grade in den Anfangsminuten, mit ihrem "Gewaltkonzept", so weit es vorhanden ist.


----------



## Y0SHi (24. März 2017)

was ist an assassins creed brutal? ganz normaler altag


----------



## Shotay3 (25. März 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hm, Interpunktion mangelhaft bis ungenügend, dazu noch Schwächen in der Orthographie - und insgesamt im Ausdruck ziemlich dürftig.
> 
> Musst Du Dich jetzt selbst feuern?



Hehehe, da kann ich mich jetzt wohl nicht mehr herausreden .

Du bist gefeuert! Ehh.... Ich bin gefeuert. Verdammt!

Danke, Herr Lehrer.


----------



## TheSinner (26. Februar 2020)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> Gut Englisch können für so Job so was von unötig . Eher wohl gute Deutsch Zensuren . Als wenn man in Deutschland auf Englisch ein review schreiben würde . Wenn sie wirklich jemanden suchen um Review auf Englisch zu schreiben können sie sich gleich Amis einfliegen lassen die Deutschland mal leben wollen oder wohnen wollen für paar Monate . Als die wirklich wenigen Perfekt Deutsch sprechenden Deutschen . Kein wunder auch das Deutsche schul Englisch ist so was von mist . Selbst mein Bruder mit 2+ und er war sei der 5 Klasse auf Gymnasium und hat schule schon seit paar Jahren durch und der selber kann noch immer nicht Perfektes Englisch reden oder auch schreiben



Tjo, es ist fast als ob es Unterschiede gäbe von Schule zu Schule, Individuum zu Individuum. Ich jedenfalls kann mich kein Stück beklagen, mein Schulenglisch war hervorragend und ich habe mich früh in die Sprache verliebt, später Germanistik und Anglistik studiert und werd heut gern spontan für einen Briten gehalten auch was die Aussprache betrifft. Zugegeben, ich konsumiere Medien fast ausschließlich auf Englisch (PC Games.de und ein deutsches Subreddit sind tatsächlich die einzigen Bereiche wo ich außerhalb meines unmittelbaren Umfeldes, also Partnerin und Alltag, überhaupt Deutsch verwende), es ist also auch immer an einem selbst dort weiterzumachen wenn man denn will. Ich muss aber sagen dass das was maßgeblich seit der Schulzeit hinzukam Alltagsenglisch und Redewendungen sind, sie lassen mich natürlich wesentlich authentischer wirken und mich viel mehr Konnotationen verstehen, Vokabular und Grammatik sind aber ansonsten nicht maßgeblich anders geworden, eben von diesen Ausnahmen abgesehen (von denen es freilich viele gibt).

Vielleicht sollte dein Bruder einfach etwas mehr üben , schaden tuts auf jeden Fall nie - es ist nunmal die Weltsprache #1 und die meistgesprochene, bedeutungsvollste obendrein, so wie das mal französisch war


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Februar 2020)

Warum zitierst du den Vogel noch, der ist hier doch schon lange Geschichte^^


----------

